# Funny as hell



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

Totally off topic, but too good to pass up. Got this screen shot at the end of my driveway today. Had to failblog it.

http://cheezburger.com/View/5260201216?utm_source=trans&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=transglobal


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

That is kinda funny. Surely the DEA isn't stupid enough to do that. I have to think someones being a smartass and naming their wifi that.


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

at least you know their after you...


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> That is kinda funny. Surely the DEA isn't stupid enough to do that. I have to think someones being a smartass and naming their wifi that.


doubt it. I did a signal scan using wifi analyzer and it's coming from the wooded side. Kinda funny, kinda scary. But you give the gov't too much credit.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

No I just was really hoping that our DEA wasn't that stupid. I mean really. How dumb do ya have to be to give away your presence with a SSID


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

Your tax dollars at work. Since it's wireless it can't be far away, and easily located. If it were me I would track it down, grab a lawn chair and a pair of binoculars, and proceed to counter-surveil them. Maybe even attempt to hack their network to let them know how colossally stupid they are.

Hell the password is probably NARC!

Of course this is assuming that it is them.


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

That would be to funny


----------



## SRGaudio (Aug 19, 2011)

thats funny, i actually have my wireless network named "FBI Surveillance Van" just to mess with ppl in my neighborhood. I change it up every now and again, sometimes ill even include their house number lol


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hahaha. I've thought about doing that but didn't think of using house numbers. That's a good idea.


----------



## SRGaudio (Aug 19, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> Hahaha. I've thought about doing that but didn't think of using house numbers. That's a good idea.


Especially if u have some particularly shitty neighbors


----------



## jwfokker (Aug 18, 2011)

"scarmon25 said:


> No I just was really hoping that our DEA wasn't that stupid. I mean really. How dumb do ya have to be to give away your presence with a SSID


Well, they _are_ cops...


----------



## dhouston10 (Aug 3, 2011)

Haha wow


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

lol... great thread, but moved to off-topic.


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> lol... great thread, but moved to off-topic.


thanks man


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

double post


----------



## add144 (Jun 12, 2011)

My SSID is Amateur Gynecologist. The doctor is always in.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

add144 said:


> My SSID is Amateur Gynecologist. The doctor is always in.


+10000

I used to get super creative with my SSIDs in college lol


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

add144 said:


> My SSID is Amateur Gynecologist. The doctor is always in.


Haha. Nice.


----------

